# 1996 E38 issues - airbag, hesitation/stumbling



## woshiagni (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all,

New here, own a 1996 740iL w/ 91k miles. I've had all the common issues (I used to post on roadfly's e38 forum): missing pixels on the console display, HVAC controller replaced, keyless entry stops working, cracked expansion tank, knocking noise from front suspension, bad cats, bad pre/post-cat o2 sensors, etc etc.... but I still love this car!

Anyway, I have two new problems that I haven't seen a lot around here, so I thought I'd try my luck here:

1. Airbag light -- I know when the light doesn't extinguish, it means there is a problem with part of the airbag system.... but what does it mean if the airbag light stays on longer than usual, then goes off? This is long after the rest of the startup lights extinguish.

2. Stumbling/hesitation -- Car seems to drive okay 99% of the time, but once in a while the car will "stumble" and the ATC (traction control?) light comes on. If I'm on the throttle while it happens, it almost feels like the traction control system is cutting the fuel supply off prematurely... any ideas? It does seem to be worse once warmed up. I thought it might be injectors or fouled plugs but it doesn't seem to happen consistently.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

I have the same issue with the airbag light...I too am interested to know what it is.


btw, I am new to E38's
Can you please sear the missing pixel in the gague info with me. I would love to fix mine.


----------



## woshiagni (Feb 11, 2007)

Apparently it's a known issue with no fix other than to replace it, unfortunately. Luckily for me at least, it's only two columns of pixels so it's not too bad.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

bummer, I have a few columns of pixels that are out and was hoping there was a fix for it...


----------



## woshiagni (Feb 11, 2007)

Just thought I'd update this as a "service" to any other E38 owner with the same issue, it was the MAF sensor... replaced it and all is good for now.


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah that was what I was about to say mass airflow sys. but for the airbag light u will have to take to the dealer and they wil reset it there but nothing is wrong with the airbag it's okay to drive while it's on but on a collision I don't think it will deploy


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

next time you need a maf. buy one for A v8 range rover, same part # save 200 bucks.


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

the airbag light will take longer to go out when more code occurences occur without being cleared. eventually it will tag the light permamently, usually A seatbelt tensioner or instrument cluster issue.


----------



## woshiagni (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks rapidtransit, just picked up an E70 X5 so I'm debating whether/how long to keep the E38... but I don't really want to give her up so we'll see.


----------



## 740i (Mar 3, 2008)

rapidtransit said:


> the airbag light will take longer to go out when more code occurences occur without being cleared. eventually it will tag the light permamently, usually A seatbelt tensioner or instrument cluster issue.


Hi,

I have this problem now. Earlier there have not been any airbag errors, but now it takes 1-2 minutes that bag light goes away. Is it so that I have to reset my airbag error memory? Is there anything else what need to be done? Car is 1996 740ia.

Thanks!

Br, J-M


----------

